# 51701 or 51702 w/96360 or 96365 or 96374



## codegirl0422 (Jan 22, 2015)

Hello,

When billing foley or in/out with injection/infusion codes, the injection/infusion codes used to get mod 59, now with the X- modifiers, which one would be the best to use or do we still use mod 59?

Thanks


----------



## sivagurulingam (Jan 22, 2015)

Hi,

I hope XU modifier because both service was rendered by same provider in same encounter.

I hope we are not consider separate structure because of infusion and insertion of foley 

Wait for others responses.


----------

